# Here to learn



## Bubb@ (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi,

New here from the Gulf Coast area. Hoping to browse around and learn what I can before I start lifting again on a regular basis. I've always payed attention to proper form thanks to advice from my neighbor at an early age. Also found the High Intensity articles from back in the day to be very interesting to read.

My main concern at the moment is easing back into a regular routine and concentrating on proper technique. Not trying to win any trophies or impress anyone, just satisfy my own urge.

** I do have an issue that concerns me at the moment, any help is greatly appreciated.
When doing shoulder press, dumbell or barbell, I can't seem to extend my left arm all the way out at the top of the exercise. There is no pain involved at the top, just a muscle failure type of feeling. I seem to have full range without weights, but as soon as I try with some weight I notice it. Left elbow stays bent and right elbow goes all the way to full lock. Very noticeable if I hold up two dumbells.

Hope to absorb some useful facts on here.
Thanks,
Bubba


----------



## Arnold (Sep 7, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Bubb@* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 7, 2011)

welcome to IM.

Enjoy your stay
Orbitnutrition Fat Burners and Bodybuilding supplements: Best bodybuilding supplements


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 7, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## rangermike (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 9, 2011)

This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



V/R
Chris


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------

